# straw from the field



## Popnson04 (Nov 12, 2019)

Reviving an old topic but was wanting current feedback. In the past everything in our area has always been done by the bale, weather you are buying or selling rounds. i have been transferring my hay sales from "by the bale" to tonnage sales. My question today is if someone is buying wind row wheat stubble to bale, what is a fair price to be paying by the ton. I have asked around and no one in our area is doing this but i have a neighbor that would like to sell his wheat field in this manner. The only way i can figure is to calculate nutrient removal and then add some to that amount to make it worth his time. Any thoughts will by appreciated


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Just figure what an average bale weighs, say 1,000 lb round bale brings $50 a bale = $100 a ton, $75 = $150. Adjust if you do the baling and are getting the straw. People do it by the bale if a scale is not convenient. If I was buying I would like to weigh a few bales. Buying and selling by the acre gets tricky.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

In2015 2016 2017 straw was $200 per ton give or take on those years i sold some of my straw for 135 per ton on the windrow. Currently i am hauling straw I BALED and stored and now deliver 24 miles for about that same price . Locally we have very few willing to even commit to buying on the row .. I am guessing $50 to $75 per ton will be the number . I will probably bale what I have room for and chop and spread on the field .


----------



## Popnson04 (Nov 12, 2019)

endrow said:


> In2015 2016 2017 straw was $200 per ton give or take on those years i sold some of my straw for 135 per ton on the windrow. Currently i am hauling straw I BALED and stored and now deliver 24 miles for about that same price . Locally we have very few willing to even commit to buying on the row .. I am guessing $50 to $75 per ton will be the number . I will probably bale what I have room for and chop and spread on the field .


that is one of my concerns, the straw market in this area has gone south and a lot of guys a begging to get rid of last years straw. I know fertilizer is going through the roof so i need to make the money good enough for the farmer but straw is sitting at that 100-125/ton around here


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

Oat Straw has been good to me. I sell it by the bale, $4 in the field in bale bandit bundles I load, $5 a bale out of the barn I load, $5 plus hauling if I deliver or supply a van trailer. Sold over 9000 last year and have orders for more than that if I can get it baled. Also the straw is free as long as I get it gone before the farmers burn it. PS I could use some help if anyone wants in.


----------

